# ShowerStar for "romantic" lighted showers



## PhotonBoy (Jun 1, 2004)

*ShowerStar for \"romantic\" lighted showers*

Want a romantic shower? http://www.showerstar.net/







BoingBoing says: "The kind of person who would buy one of these would probably prefer taking a voltmeter into the shower than a partner."
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markdi (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: ShowerStar for \"romantic\" lighted showers*

needs a everled


----------



## James S (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: ShowerStar for \"romantic\" lighted showers*

[ QUOTE ]
In addition to the electrical energy created by the ShowerStar™, water travelling through the powerful magnetic field is ionized, creating what some believe to be a much softer and more healing spray. Though the jury is still out on these effects, it’s an interesting potential benefit to spending time in the shower.

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, the last sentence there almost makes up for the first one, but not quite.

no, don't want an everled, I want one of those color changing RGB LED's in there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

There are other shower heads that are lit from a fiber optic line back to a bright and color changing halogen source. But a quick google hasn't turned them up at the moment...

At least with this one you could shower after the power goes out since it makes it's own power. At least unless you're on a well, or until the electric hot water gives out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: ShowerStar for \"romantic\" lighted showers*

How could you see if you (or especially your partner) got really clean?


----------



## Lurker (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ShowerStar for \"romantic\" lighted showers*

"creates a much softer spray"

That is because the turbine is reducing the water pressure at the nozzle. Most people would consider that a big disadvantage.


----------

